# Shoutcast Server auf Linux Server Installieren wie?



## FloriRacer (9. September 2004)

`Hi bin neu hier.

Ich hab en Problem ich hab bei google gegoogelt wie en irrer aber nirgends find ich eine ANleitung.

Ich will Shoutcast auf meinen Linux Server installieren, weis aber nicht wie, und Deutsche Readme gibts ned?

Hab die dateien in mein Radioverzeichnis kopiert und muss diese nun irgendwie starten bzw. Installieren.

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? oder vieleicht eine kleine Anleitung geben? währe echt hammer.

Vielen dank Flori


----------



## imweasel (10. September 2004)

Hi,

also bei mir bringt  viele Treffer für deutsche Anleitungen. 
Was ist an den Anleitungen von der Shoutcastwebseite auszusetzten?


----------



## FloriRacer (10. September 2004)

Alter ich hab bei Googel gesucht wie en irrer lies halt mal!
Das sind alles Shoutcastserver installationen auf Windows PC, sprich das ich auf meinen PC einen Server einrichte!

Ich aber brauchen installatione auf linux server! kapische!
Sorry das ich jetzt maule aber wen dan könntest den google link ja schon schlauerhalber hier reinstellen!   ;-)   voll sauer binn *g*


----------



## stephane (13. September 2004)

auf der Shoutcastseite hats auch eine installationsanweisung für Unix...
und wenn du sie da nicht findest, ist sie im tar verzeichnis drin


----------



## imweasel (13. September 2004)

@FloriRacer
Aber du kannst auch lesen, oder? Also entweder hast du keine Ahnung wie man eine ordenlich Suchanfrage bei google stellt, oder du hattest nur keine Lust dich einzulesen und wolltest eine Antwort vorgekaut haben.

Wenn du den Untertitel dieser Seite lesen kannst wirst du feststellen das es 
_user *helfen* user_
ist und _nicht user erzählen anderen user die Lösung zu ihren Problemen_.

@Admins
Gibt es auf diesem Board sowas wie ein killfile?


----------

